
Rob Pike – Simplicity Is Complicated (2015) - todotask
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFejpH_tAHM
======
ooooak
> Simple Made Easy by Rich Hickey

[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy/](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy/)

------
fvrghl
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10662461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10662461)

